# FREE Custom fit sun shield w/$150 purchase (a $38 value) at PFYC-PartsForYourCar



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Get a FREE custom fit sun shield with $150 purchase at PFYC - PartsForYourCar!*

Spend $150 or more and get a free custom fit sun shield (plus an additional $8 credit to help with shipping costs) this week at PFYC.com. Your cart must total $150 (not including shipping or the sun shield itself) before the promo will work.

Use promo code *UVISBAD* from now until July 3, 2012 to get your free sun shield.

Many people use sun shields to block the sun's damaging UV rays and prevent heat build up inside a parked vehicle. Our custom fit sun shields are not the same ones you may be familiar with (i.e. folded cardboard pieces) - these are 100% custom designed and fit to _your vehicle's windshield_. They do a better job of reflecting UV rays and have a much longer life. Unlike the bubble wrap sunshades available, ours offers a high quality, tri-laminated material cut to your windshield's shape exactly, and finished with a black felt edging.








To achieve optimum reflection and insulation of heat and UV rays, most materials are still not able to fold or roll for easy storage. we've developed a special high-density foam which has excellent insulation properties and laminated it between two layers of Mylar. The outer layer of Mylar has an aluminized coating, which reflects virtually all of the sun's ultraviolet rays. The inside layer is plain Mylar, which adds rigidity and protects the middle foam layer. These three layers work together to provide the best heat and UV reflection, insulate against heat, and withstand numerous folding and rolling cycles, all while maintaining rigidity to hold their shape while on the windshield.








Installation and removal are a snap: simply unroll it and place it against the windshield. Because the Custom Sun Shield is cut to the windshield's shape precisely, the surrounding frame holds the Sun Shield in place. You may use the sun visors to add additional leverage at the top. To remove, simply reverse the process, roll into a tight cylinder, and use the attached velcro strap to secure.

The custom fit along with the best-in-class materials are what sets Coverking's Custom Fit Sun Shields apart from all others. With a full time staff of professional pattern makers and advanced computer aided design (CAD), they have the correct tools to assure a consistent, perfect fitting Custom Fit Sun Shield.

*Click below to get yours:*

----------------

*Custom Fit Sun Shield for any car or truck at PFYC.com - PartsForYourCar*





----------------



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

